# name that means wanted/ longed for/ awaited etc....



## caRISSasBump

After trying for this bub for 8 or so years i want something that will reflect the above title so i can tell LO when they ask about there name.

Any suggestions?!
I so far have Saul for a boy which means asked for but we don't like it as a first name (no offense to anyone who's bub/ hubby/ father/ brother etc... is called Saul)

I don't mind an unusual name & currently we don't know the sex so a mix of both would be good :)


----------



## JDub27

Found these in another thread where someone was asking this :)

Kayin - long-awaited child
Oneida - eagerly awaited
Asha - hope or wish

Bane is a boys name meaning "long-awaited child" in Hawaiian

Kayin is a girls' name meaning "long-awaited child" in African 

Maria means "wished for child" as well.

Evelyn comes from a name from Norman roots meaning "wished for".

Mia (Italian) - it is a variant of Maria, which means "wished for child". 

Mirium (modern Indian) - means "wished for child".

Mary - another meaning for Mary is "wished for child".

Aibhlinn/Aibhilin (Irish version of Evelyn) - pronounced ave-leen, means "wished-for" or "longed-for child."

Myra -it means "longed for".

Desiree (French) - pronounced Dez-a-ray, means "much desired".


----------



## fairy_gem

Oh hun, firstly congratulations!!

Marissa - Variant of Mary: Wished-for child. 
Molly - Diminutive of Mary: Wished-for child.

x


----------



## luciforms

Congratulations! 

I think Miriam "wished for child" (nn Mimi, Mira, Miri) or Evelyn "wished for child" (nn Evie) would be perfect!


----------

